# Zapco Studio v. Zapco C2K series....if you could choose



## justicepool (Feb 5, 2011)

Always a big fan of Zapco amps. Specifically the Studio series and C2K series. Of course, I could not afford them when they were first released. 

If you had your choice between the two lines now. To power a component set and a sub(s), which would you choose?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

C2k of course...


----------



## Vintage Carter (Mar 26, 2013)

I have experience with both. They both sound great. The C2k's have built in xovers and only a few of the studios do(300x, and 100x). So if you want to run active with the studios, you will need a processor or head unit with built in xovers. Also, it may be harder to find the studio amps because they are older. In my car I have a studio 500 on my two 10 inch cdt audio hd subs. A studio 300x on my cdt audio 6.5 hd mid bass. A studio 300x on 4 inch es mids, and a studio 150 on the cdt hd tweeters. All running active with a sony mobile es processor and C90 head. I love love love the sound. Very open and natural sound. I have been collecting and buying the studio amps for about 12 years now. The studio 300x, my favorite amp for highs, seems to be the hardest to come by. The studio 500 is awesome for subs. Lots of clean power. The studio amps do run a little hot when pushed hard for a long time. This can be fixed with fans. All of the C2Ks have built in fans which helps to keep them cooler. Plus I think all of the C2Ks are class d which makes them more efficient. The only thing I don't like about the C2Ks is they only except symbilink cable instead of rcas. I don't think you can really go wrong either way.


----------

